# grain fort ... 09



## shadydarkside (May 10, 2009)

Grain Fort was built in the 1860s on the eastern end of the Hoo peninsula to control the entrance to the Medway, Kent, England.

All surface structures were demolished in the 1960s, so all that remains are underground passages. Nearby is the 1855 Grain Tower Battery, an extensively remodelled East Coast type Martello Tower. . these photos are of the inside of Caponier 3,4 ..
























































shot of grain tower


----------



## Foxylady (May 11, 2009)

Fabulous photos, Shady. I love seeing these forts.


----------



## Badoosh (May 11, 2009)

Cracking photos, thanks for posting. What is the big drum at the end of the tunnel, any ideas? Looks pretty big.


----------



## cagedangel (Nov 22, 2009)

awesome pics!
will be visiting soon myself!
can't wait:icon_evil


----------



## graybags (Nov 23, 2009)

*Tunnel*

Again, cracking shots, is that one of Captain Du Cane's marvels ?

G


----------

